# Im MSFlexGrid mit der Maus scrollen



## spomue (30. September 2005)

Hallo 
 ich bin noch recht neu in visual basic. Ich habe nachmeiner Frage schon gesucht aber nichts darüber gefunden.

 Wie kann ich in einem MSFlexGrid mit dem Mausrädchen scrollen und muss ich da einen bestimmten Treiber für die Maus haben?

 Bin Dankbar für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Shakie (30. September 2005)

Das ist in VB nicht ganz einfach. Du musst beispielsweise über Subclassing die Mausradereignisse abfangen und dann eine entsprechende Scroll-Nachricht an das FlexGrid senden.
Hier habe ich zwei Tipps wie man auf das Mausrad reagiert:
http://www.tek-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=902639
http://vb-tec.de/mausrad.htm

Zum Senden der Scroll-Nachricht an ein Control gibt es hier schon einen Thread:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials214556.html


----------

